# HELP? Can I move a drive from....



## dsirkin (Jan 4, 2008)

My TCD140060 with upgraded (instantcake) drive just died. Can I just move the drive to a TCD24004A? or do I have to reprogram it for this hardware? I would love to just move the drive (settings and content). Both are series 2 single tuner.....

And, if I have to re-do it, will the InstantCake I have for the old model work on the new model?

Thanks in Advance!
David


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

It might, see archive posts TCD240XXX image on a TCD140XXX??? *C*lear *A*nd *D*elete *E*verything is required if using the 140 image.

If the drive is any good in the 240 you should be able to use it to create a backup image with MFSTools then copy / expand to the new hard drive.


----------



## dsirkin (Jan 4, 2008)

Home User: Thanks for your link to the archive. My model numbers differ, and I did try it for myself. Booted through to menus, but then told me there was a hardware problem and wouldn't go any further. I guess I'll just have to read up and copy the working image on to the bigger drive.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dsirkin said:


> My TCD140060 with upgraded (instantcake) drive just died. Can I just move the drive to a TCD24004A? or do I have to reprogram it for this hardware? I would love to just move the drive (settings and content). Both are series 2 single tuner.....
> 
> And, if I have to re-do it, will the InstantCake I have for the old model work on the new model?
> 
> ...


How much do you care about saving the shows recorded on that drive?

Is that 140 lifetimed?

Chances are it's the 140's power supply at fault.

You can't move the drive without losing the recordings. Not even to another 140.

The 140 operating system software might very well work in a 240, however, but only after you do a Clear & Delete Everything and take it through Guided Setup again.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

When you swap drives between Tivos, you will get an error 51, which requires you to run Clear & Delete Everything. It will wipe everything from season passes to recordings. Each drive is coded to a specific Tivo by the service number. 

There are at least 2 reasons for a Tivo to fail. 
1. The hard drive failed.
2. The power supply is/has failed.
3. Both 1 & 2.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

If you're moving the main drive between different models, you MUST reload the appropriate software on it. Even though the hardware might be similar, the different model numbers will result in errors in the software and software updates will fail. 

In the past, this action got your TiVo blacklisted and unable to receive anything. (It was one of the original "moron" actions that TiVo took action against).

So even if it boots up, reload the proper software on it from an image, don't try to boot it up as-is as you will encounter nothing but problems.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dsirkin said:


> My TCD140060 with upgraded (instantcake) drive just died. Can I just move the drive to a TCD24004A? or do I have to reprogram it for this hardware? I would love to just move the drive (settings and content). Both are series 2 single tuner.....
> 
> And, if I have to re-do it, will the InstantCake I have for the old model work on the new model?
> 
> ...


I can hook you up with software for either a 140 or a 240 or both, but do either of these machines have a current subscription?


----------

